# Fadenkreuz Effekt



## Videofreak (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich sitze gerade an einem Projekt mit Adobe Premiere Pro.
Obwohl das nicht mein erstes Video wird, dass ich mit dem Programm auf die Beine stelle, komme ich momentan trotzdem nicht weiter.

Was will ich machen ?

Ihr kennt ja sicher alle die Nachrichten auf Pro 7, wo sich über der Weltkarte eine Art weisses Fadenkreuz aufzieht und in dem darin eingeschlossenen Bereich der aktuelle Videobeitrag oder eine Grafik entsteht. Genau so etwas möchte ich auch gern machen, weiss aber leider nicht wie.

Zum Fadenkreuz:

Das Fadenkreuz ist im Ursprung im Prinzip nur ein Kreuz aus 2 Linien über den gesamten Bildschirm. Aus diesem Kreuz werden anschliessend 2 Kreuze, also insgesamt vier Linien. Das eine Kreuz bildet dann die linke obere Ecke und das zweite Kreuz die rechte untere Ecke der enstehenden rechteckigen Fläche während sich die beiden Kreuze weiter auseinander bewegen. In dieser immer grösser werdenden Fläche möchte ich dann einen Clip einbinden, dessen Grösse exakt mit der wachsenden Fläche zunimmt.

Es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Ich brauche keine fertige Lösung, möglicherweise reicht schon der richtige Tipp.

Danke schon mal.

Videofreak


----------



## goela (24. Mai 2004)

Nun, am einfachsten geht dies mit After Effects! Aber auch mit Premiere dürfte dies kein Problem sein.

Vorgehensweise:
- In Photoshop o.ä. zwei neue Bilder 720x576 (Videoauflösung) erstellen (Transparenter Hintergrund).
- 1. Bild Horizontale Linie ca. 2-3 Pixel breit zeichnen
- 2. Bild Vertikale Linie ca. 2-3 Pixel breit zeichnen
- Beide Bilder in Premiere importieren
- 4 Spuren für die 2 horizontale und 2 vertikalen Linien benützen (Transparenz setzen)
- Jetzt die einzelnen Linien per Bewegung animieren

So geht's!


----------

